# Tackle Swap



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

When is the next big tackle swap??????
I need to get rid of some lures.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Have you had any input about a Tackle Swap....
Mustad7731


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Get w/ 'Mike from Friendswood', he has them pretty regularly....

MEGABITE


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm interested in doing some trades. If it's not possible to get a location, how about just posting up what a person has/willing to sell/trade ect.? I know this is just about covers the boards intended idea but maybe a single thread to keep it all together......


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to get some more topwaters and corkies. Post up if anyone has some that they'd part with.


----------

